# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Boston

## L

Not aware of the full story as I have slow connection and no tv - hope all loved ones are safe.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, please let us know that you guys are safe whoever is from that area, ok?

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, just heard about it on the news. Hope everyone's on here and there loved ones safe.

----------

